# Ich hab den Übeltäter erwischt - Grünspecht



## inge50 (20. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

Freitag Nachmittag beim Befüllen der Futterplätze im Garten fielen mir die vielen Löcher im Rasen auf. An mehreren Stellen, meist auf einer Fläche von ca. 1qm waren 8-10 Löcher mit einem Durchmesser von 3-4 cm.  

Am Samstag hab ich ihn dann gesehen. Er hockte auf dem Rasen und hämmerte mit dem Schnabel auf den gefrorenen Boden. Die Erde flog in alle Richtungen. Zwischendurch ein prüfender Blick gen Himmel, ob auch kein Feind von oben kommt, dann wurde weiter gehämmert.

Der Schnabel und Kopf verschwand immer tiefer in dem Loch. Er hat wohl nach Ameisennestern gesucht und auch gefunden.

Die Bilder sind leider etwas unscharf

    

    

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich hab den Übeltäter erwischt - Grünspecht*

KLasse


----------



## jolantha (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich hab den Übeltäter erwischt - Grünspecht*

Inge,
meiner kommt immer nur im sommer, und dann sieht man ihn natürlich nicht so gut , alles Ton in Ton !


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich hab den Übeltäter erwischt - Grünspecht*

Klasse Bilder, Inge.
Wir haben auch einen, der zwar sehr schüchtern & scheu ist,
dem lecker bestückten Vogelmensa-Platz aber auch nicht widerstehen kann 
Allerdings... die leiseste Bewegung hinter'm Fenster und er ist weg!
Auf dem Rasen, unten im Garten, habe ich ihn allerdings noch nie landen sehen.


----------



## guenter (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich hab den Übeltäter erwischt - Grünspecht*

Hallo Inge,

schöne Aufnahmen!!!


----------

